# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم xtc2cliP  XTC 2 Tool 1.17 has been released | World first M9e/728G support and MUCH MORE

## mohamed73

Dear customers,  *First and massive release this year - welcome 2016*  
XTC2Tool version 1.17: 
1. Worst first: Added support for *HTC 728G Dual Sim* (Unlock / IMEI repair / IMEI 2 repair) (S-OFF was already supported before)
2. World first: Added support for *HTC M9e* (Unlock / IMEI repair / IMEI 2 repair) (S-OFF was already supported before)
3. World first: Unlock bootloader for 2015-2016 HTC phones models with *NO DATA LOSS!*
4. World first: Lock bootloader (remove RELOCKED) for 2015-2016 HTC phones with no data loss - *SAVE WARRANTY*
5. Added support for *HTC ISW13HT* valente_wx (Japan market) -  Unlock, Bootloader unlock (no data loss), Bootloader lock (save  warranty), Remove "Tampered" (IMEI/S-OFF was supported before)
6. Added support for *HTC J One HTL22* deluxe_j (Japan market) -  Unlock, Bootloader unlock (no data loss), Bootloader lock (save  warranty), Remove "Tampered" (IMEI/S-OFF was supported before)
7. Improved bootloader unlock for HTC 728G (new data format)
8. Improved FRP (Factory Reset Protection) UNLOCK and added support for all latest models
9. Added APN settings shortcut to Terminal menu
10. Fixed HTC Desire 520 0PGQ unlock support
11. Fixed HTC One J HTL22 (Japan market) unlock procedure
12. Fixed reboot into RUU mode from ADB mode
13. Fixed flashing from folders with international characters
14. Interface updates and improvements 
Please make sure to download latest drivers from our support page: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Direct download: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Mirror: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Thanks to our customer *eprommarko* for beta test  
Previous releases: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

